# protein s deficiency



## tripleblessed (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi. I just got word back from my blood draw that I have a protein s deficiency? My doctor thinks this may be the reason for my m/c since the d&C results showed it was a healthy baby. I guess this may cause blood clots in the placenta?

But I'm just not sure and what confuses me is that my OB said this is very common and many people don't know they have it? plus..I carried my triplets just fine with no complications? I'm not sure where to go from here? He wants me to see a hemotologist and to go on heparin shots when I do get pregnant next. This just goes against everything I stand for and being holistic and not even seeing doctors. My chiropractor said all see the hemotologist will do is have them further diagnosis and prescribe a drug...what doctors to best? any help please? thanks.

Karen







:


----------



## mercyrus (May 16, 2006)

I'm in a similar situation...I'm currently on Lovenox shots (1 shot a day). I'll be switching to Heperin in about 4 weeks when I hit 36 weeks.
You probably didn't know that you had protein s deficiency because after miscarriage (my case - fullterm stillbirth) you had tons of blood tests. I didn't have to go to a hemotologist.
I can't tell you what Dr. to listen to...but, for me - I didn't have any answers and I trusted my Doc (I don't have a chiropractor)...you also have the option of seeing a perinatologist if you want to discuss the results of your test in depth. Whatever you decide, i'm sure that you'll be making the best decision for YOU...don't be pressured into doing anything that you personnally don't feel comfortable with. Good luck...


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi,
I don't want to confuse you more but a blood draw for protein S def. should not be preformed on women who are pregnant on birth control or postpartal. All of those factors can make you appear def. How long ago did you lose your baby? Could you retest in a month? Just a thought..


----------



## tripleblessed (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks...I had a d&c in May...so I think I was good to get tested? I just wish I new for SURE that the protein s def. did in fact cause the miscarriage..but I don't think there's any way to really know how? then I would have no problem taking something next time I get pregnant. I'll see...


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Could your doctor repeat the test?
The OB mistakenly thought I had a protein S deficiency based on blood work taken at the time of delivery. Turns out two months later that the level was back to normal and the first reading was normal for a woman at term anyway. (Which my midwife had already said!)
Of course I'd read every PubMed entry on protein S deficiency in the meantime and was terrified.

Megan


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Karen

I posted a reply to you on the clotting thread in Health and Healing but I just saw your post here.

I had forgotten to ask when you had the blood taken. Christine is absolutely right that women who are pregnant or on BC have lower levels of Protein S than non pregnant people; the levels decrease in response to the risk of beeding in pregnancy and birth which is possibly why the defect has survived for so long as back in the past milennia women with PSD didn't bleed to death in labour.

You could ask your OB to refer you to a hematologist and get retested in a couple of weeks time by which your levels are more likely to be 'true'.

Sadly having had no problems in earlier pregnancies is no guarantee of not having PSD.


----------



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

Usually a time frame (vague as it is...) of 6 weeks to 3 months post mc (with a beta hcg levels back to normal - less than 10 is considered best) is sufficent to retest. I'm dealing with a coag issue of my own here, and I know its hard. S*cks as a matter of fact...I had 4 mc total (2 post a relatively normal pg and birth) then a pos test...only to not be able to retest bc I got preg. and this one has been sticking.
(I work for a hematology/oncology practice, and this is their guidelines...but I think they are fairly standard throughout).


----------



## ladybug13 (Oct 29, 2005)

I also have blood clotting problems that caused my daughter's death full term. Surprisingly, I have tested negative for all known disorders both while pregnant and whilst not. I have had 2 successful subsequent births with the aid of Lovenox and scheduled c-sections (my daughter's fetal distress happened during labor). I understand your conflict regarding the holistic outlook you have taken in life. I guess you just have to come to terms with your willingness to risk another pregnancy in order to keep "in compliance" with your beliefs/preferences. Blood clotting problems are a HUGE cause of pregnancy and infant loss and we are lucky to have the tools of anti-coagulants to aid in the attempt to bring home a healthy baby. It's such a small price to pay.

My two cents.....


----------

